# Micheal Bush on YouTube



## honeydrunk (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey, dont think anyone has posted this yet. This is a series of videos of the great MB at a conference in Philly. Best 3+ hours of my day! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oXBTmHNd_so


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

love the line he made, " if your going to work with nature, you have to trust it " 

Good talk Michael !


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Find anything Michael Bush makes and read/listen to it. You will learn a LOT!!


----------

